# Just became a member



## Tenbears (May 15, 2012)

Welcome!


----------



## wvbeeguy (Feb 20, 2011)

welcome to the forum., guess we are all obsessed or we wouldnt be on this computer as much. Hope your bees are doing well in this unusual winter so far


----------



## Nature Coast beek (Jun 10, 2012)

Hello and welcome!


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome 1950!


----------



## Retroguy (Jul 16, 2014)

Welcome, from another Minnesotan! I'm just north of the Cities but get the same challenges down here that you get up there.


----------



## GaryG74 (Apr 9, 2014)

Welcome to BeeSource! Yes, we're all a little obsessed, if not before we get bees, certainly after.


----------

